# Experienced touch up guy needed in Calgary



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking for a experienced touch up guy in Calgary. Must be able to do touch up on high end custom houses as well as the ability to do patches coat a joint etc. PM me if interested


----------

